# ABS Module Recall - Claims Not Honored?



## JC Dawson (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm having issues seemingly covered by the recent ABS module recall, but customer care won't authorize a look at my car. 

I posted the details to an existing thread on the ABS module recall, post 6: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8405882-ABS-module-recall-finally!

Any fellow EOS owners have similar problems? My car is really hobbled -- dash lit up and it's beginning to drive rough. No ABS or anti-skid and there's ice on the ground here in PA.

Any tips to get things moving under the recall?

Thanks for any suggestions,

JC


----------



## waspman (Jun 25, 2016)

I just got the notice today. I no longer have my Eos, but it's possible the dealer you went to just didn't know about it.

Some years back, I got wind of a voluntary recall on my EuroVan. One dealer didn't know anything about it and stalled. Another dealer took care of it. The same day I got the official notice from VW, I got a call from the first dealership apologizing and saying they would take care of it and let me have a free rental in the meantime. By then there was no need, but maybe that's VW doing its thing in a piecemeal way again.


----------



## JC Dawson (Jan 5, 2016)

*Recall Notice Received*



waspman said:


> I just got the notice today. I no longer have my Eos, but it's possible the dealer you went to just didn't know about it.
> 
> Some years back, I got wind of a voluntary recall on my EuroVan. One dealer didn't know anything about it and stalled. Another dealer took care of it. The same day I got the official notice from VW, I got a call from the first dealership apologizing and saying they would take care of it and let me have a free rental in the meantime. By then there was no need, but maybe that's VW doing its thing in a piecemeal way again.


Thanks Waspman, it seems to be the piecemeal thing again - I finally received a recall notice. Now I need to find a reputable dealer in the Philadelphia region to do the inspection and work. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JC Dawson (Jan 5, 2016)

*ABS Module and Hydraulic Pump Replaced Under Recall*

Update: Colonial VW in Newtown Square PA worked with the VW corporate office to get replacement of my ABS module *and* hydraulic unit authorized under the recall. The repair was completed about a month ago, and all is well.

Result!


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

*ABS Module/Pump Replaced under Recall 45F2*

2009 EOS 2.0T Lux

- 3/29/17, 79465 miles: Recall 45F2 ABS software update applied. No issues.

Fast forward 19 months and 20,000 miles later.

- 11/17/18, 99200 miles: Out of the blue receive the yellow ABS, ESC and flashing red BRAKE lights on the dashboard. Brakes still working fine but obviously the ABS/ESC will not function if called upon. Bring the car into the dealership with the original recall paperwork which states "Should there *ever *be an issue with the ABS control module after the new software is installed, an authorized Volkswagen dealer will cover replacement of the ABS control module* if certain*, specific fault codes are present at the time of the diagnosis."

Took the car home after the dealer ran the codes and contacted VW. Parts would have to be ordered and they were still waiting on VW's reply. Got a call that night that VW would cover the replacement of the entire ABS control module and pump unit. Parts came in the next day and after 3 hrs in the shop, I now have a new upgraded AP=BS control module/pump. If I had to cover the repair myself, if would have been $2400. Dealer said they only replace the entire unit (module/pump(, but some independent shops may replace just the control module. if they can get the part as stand alone. It appears the module has been upgraded as the part number is now 'BK' vs, 'BJ', which had replaced 'BD'. Newest ABS Pump Assembly - 1K0-614-*BK*-BEF; $1709 plus tax.

So glad VW honored the recall.


----------

